# How do I teach my dog to catch an object?



## misterW (Apr 25, 2010)

11.5 month old german shepherd. She doesn't seem to "get" catching something in her mouth. She loves to chase thrown objects, but if an object is within her catching range, she will just let it fall to the ground and then get it. Or, sometimes she will jump up for an airborne object but mistime or misjudge it by hilariously large margins. I have also noticed her brother, who I met recently, is just the same. Watching the two of them try to catch snowballs was absurd! 

Growing up, my family's shepherd/doberman mix was a great catcher, and nobody sat down to "teach" her. Unless this is something that dogs just develop at a later age, it seems this is not something that comes very naturally to my shepherd. What are some things I can do to help her learn to catch? 

What about tossing her small treats and she only gets the ones she catches? Other ideas?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

misterW said:


> Other ideas?


... have you tried using popcorn ?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Use something that will actually stay in the air for a while. Popcorn is good because it's nice and light. Discs (aka frisbees) are also a good choice. Build interest in the disc by playing tug, etc. Then throw it and let her chase it down. She should be able to track it pretty well as it hangs in the air. The first few tosses are unlikely to be successful, but reward her if she even tries to snatch it out of the air. She'll get the hang of it eventually. I play disc competitively with my dog, and she didn't really learn to catch until around a year old.

Also, for safety's sake, don't be throwing the disc high enough to get big jumps until the dog is around 18 months. Also, consider using a soft disc (canvas and rubber ones are great for unseasoned dogs), and never use a disc that isn't made for a dog's jaws.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Buffy has just started learning how to catch in the past month or so. She can catch a bouncing tennis ball pretty consistently, but she's only caught a few discs. I can throw it right at her face (a soft one), and she still doesn't seem to know she should catch it. The few she did catch, it seemed she did it without thinking.

I read that rolling a hard disc like a wheel can start them on the way to being able to catch them - or realizing that they should pick it up while it's in motion - but I haven't tried it myself yet as I don't own one like that and we've had snow on the ground since I read it.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

melaka said:


> Buffy has just started learning how to catch in the past month or so. She can catch a bouncing tennis ball pretty consistently, but she's only caught a few discs. I can throw it right at her face (a soft one), and she still doesn't seem to know she should catch it. The few she did catch, it seemed she did it without thinking.


It's very hard for a dog to catch a disc that is coming towards it. It is much easier for a dog to catch a disc that is travelling in the same direction as the dog. I recommend that beginners start by luring the dog around their back (using the disc) and then tossing the disc just as the dog comes around the other side. You may need to switch the disc from your left to your right hand if you're a righty. Or you can just teach the dog an "around" command. The idea is to get the dog and the disc moving in the same direction so that the dog can track the disc better and have a better chance of catching it. Particularly with newbie dogs, throwing discs directly at them is more likely to scare the dog than anything else.



melaka said:


> I read that rolling a hard disc like a wheel can start them on the way to being able to catch them - or realizing that they should pick it up while it's in motion - but I haven't tried it myself yet as I don't own one like that and we've had snow on the ground since I read it.


Yes, "rollers", as they are called, are a great way to build drive for the disc. For a young dog (like under 6 months), I'd be working on rollers almost exclusively.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Ah, cool. I will try some of your tips. I really would like Buf to learn how to catch.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

My puppy loves to play catch, but he only catches soft objects. He doesn't like hard rubber balls or frisbees. The things he likes to catch most are soft small stuffed toys or soft fabric balls (like Kyjen "eggs").


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

When we make our dogs do their tricks for treats, we then toss the treats directly at their mouth. They catch on eventually, and then also make the connection to catch the ball. I have never worked with a disc, but do like the ideas above, and am excited to try them when the snow is off the ground.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Does she like to play tug? Tossing the tug slightly into the air as you resume the game can teach the dog to grab the tug out of the air. Then advance to tossing the tug higher in the air for her to retrieve and resume the game with you.


----------

